

That trailing comma - davecheney
http://dave.cheney.net/2014/10/04/that-trailing-comma

======
ggchappell
I agree that this is a nice thing. A similar phenomenon happens in Python.
There, the trailing comma on a final item is mostly optional, but I usually
put it in regardless. Occasionally I have to deal with similar code in C++,
and it's always just a bit annoying.

I'm reminded of how refreshing it was to move from Pascal to C 'waaaay back
when. Among other things, I could now end _every statement_ with a semicolon,
no matter what.

Little (and big) changes in syntax that make life easier for the programmer
are worthwhile. Language designers, let's pay attention to these things!

